

Viddler serving 1,500 requests for video per second - jakedahn
http://blog.viddler.com/cdevroe/traffic/ 

======
shadowmistife
There are some really good videos on there too--you can learn about so many
things, and they tend to weed out the junk. This is a breathtaking one about
Japan: <http://www.viddler.com/explore/jiggymedia/videos/1/94.966/>

------
danrubin
Mind-blowing.

------
bkmrkr
wow

------
ddemchuk
anyone know of posts about their architecture of scaling adventures? I'd love
to see how they're handling all of that.

~~~
xtat
Hey ddemchuk- alas, no real posts about the setup yet-- we have about 30
servers + amazon ec2 and some random VPSs - multiple languages, multiple
backends, and many subsites all balanced with nginx at the front. One day I
will write an actual post about this. Fire away if you're curious about
anything in particular!

~~~
ddemchuk
I would love to read a post about it, I'm a huge fan of reading about people's
scaling and architecture decisions. Thanks for the reply!

